# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Enquête biologische producten

## veronique1994

Hallo iedereen!

Voor mijn opleiding ben ik bezig met mijn eindexamen, daarvoor moet ik marktonderzoek doen, mijn vraag is daarom: zouden jullie misschien mij kunnen helpen met het invullen van deze enquête, het duurt ongeveer 5 minuten.
Deze enquête is voornamelijk gericht voor mensen die af en toe of vaak biologische producten kopen, zo niet, dan kunt u na het invullen van 'nooit' gelijk doorgaan naar de laatste vraag!

Dit is de link: http://www.enquete.com/show?id=48294...55AA8C1CA11183 

Alvast bedankt!

Groetjes,
Veronique

----------

